
Rust and Bitter C++ Developers with Jim Blandy [podcast] - DistantThunder
https://corecursive.com/013-rust-and-bitter-c-developers-with-jim-blandy/
======
agbell
Thanks for submitting this. This is an interview I did with Jim Blandy a back
in may. He was so great at explaining the sort of 'What is Rust for' question
as well a just a fun person to talk to.

